# Arizona Governor vs. Phoenix Suns Owner



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Couldn't be better said.

The owner of the Phoenix Suns basketball team, Robert Sarver, opposes AZ's
new immigration laws. Arizona's Governor, Jan Brewer, released the following
statement in response to Sarver's criticism of the new law:

"What if the owners of the Suns discovered that hordes of people were
sneaking into games without paying? What if they had a good idea who the
gate-crashers are, but the ushers and security personnel were not allowed to
ask these folks to produce their ticket stubs, thus non-paying attendees
couldn't be ejected. Furthermore, what if Suns' ownership was expected to
provide those who sneaked in with complimentary eats and drink? And what if,
on those days when a gate-crasher became ill or injured, the Suns had to
provide free medical care and shelter?" -Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome, I love this chick! Brewer for pres '12!


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

Brewer for President '12!!!!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

If that is real... that is awesome


----------

